# herping at upper lansdowne



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

well i went to dylans ( friend from school who is interested in reptiles) for 3 days and his area is loaded with snakes




and by loaded i mean loaded 



we saw 19 snakes in 3 days. they are everywere. here is what i saw each day and yes i have plenty of photos which i will upload 

day 1 

1 yellow faced whip snake 
3 marsh snakes 
1 brown snake 
4 eastern small eyed snake 

we also went that night and found 

2 marsh snakes 
3 eastern small eyed snake 

day 2 
1 yellow faced whip snakes - which was the same 1 as the day before which was dead due to being really thin and also because his hide flooded and he was to week to get away. 
1 eastern small eyed snake 
1 marsh snake 
1 eastern blue tongued skink 
murrays skinks 
water dragons 

day 3 
1 eastern small eyed snake 
1 marsh snake 
water dragons 
murrays skinks 
water skinks 
long necked turtle 

we got photos off everything apart from the brown snake and the murrays skinks and all the smaller skink species we saw 

please enjoy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

more


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

and more


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

and even more


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

and more and more lol


----------



## norris (Jan 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 11, 2008)

Well done mate. if only I had I place up here like that:cry:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

few scenary ,shots please reply


----------



## warren63 (Jan 11, 2008)

well done


----------



## Moonfox (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome! None of my friends are that into herps - or bushwalking for that matter, and I'm not about to go searching my local area alone (too many browns). It must have been pretty cool to find so many. 

I only know about pythons, so I will have to ask: what's that nifty snake with the dark body and pale brown head called?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 11, 2008)

oh thats a marsh snake also know as a black bellied swamp snake which are mildly venomous


----------



## python blue (Jan 11, 2008)

ryan you went any where near woolgoolga or half way creek would of you


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 12, 2008)

no pythonblue never been there. 

BUMP


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 13, 2008)

_*bump* anyone_


----------



## natrix (Jan 13, 2008)

Very cool Ryan , especially the Swamp/Marsh snake.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow ryan im so jelous


----------



## Rocky (Jan 13, 2008)

wow some nice pictures, i live in hornsby and have seen one snake. i have lived here for 16 years.


----------



## jimjones (Jan 14, 2008)

i thought you ment landowne near lansvale lol


----------



## GravelRash (Jan 14, 2008)

*Good to see Ryan!
Nice to see a young'n with a healthy passion and that you know your species.
How did you find the temperaments of the ones you saw?
Again, well done 
*


----------



## Boney (Jan 14, 2008)

HI BOYS, great pics i live near you fellas! thought you would of found a few intergrade carpets in your herping trip?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 14, 2008)

we found an intergrate last time antaresia1 but be never took a camera last time. most of the snakes were friendly gravel rash and didnt strike or anything. a few mainly the marsh snakes are fast and escape easy before we get photos.


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Apr 13, 2008)

top effort mate keep on shareing with the rest of us. cool way to spend a few days


----------

